# HG One, hints and tips



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I cannot remember there being that much discussion on members with this grinder. I thought it might be useful too start a thread aimed at owners to do two things. firstly, if you own one admit it (!) and secondly, if any one has any useful or useless hints or tips, pass them on!

Add name

dfk41


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I give it a month before your bored of hand grinding and your name isn't on the list above


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I give it a month before your bored of hand grinding and your name isn't on the list above


Boots baby, it is not my only grinder.....having owned a couple before and never kept them, I want to have an extended play with this. it is the perfect conical to compliment the Mythos....I will only use it if I want to so your initial thoughts might well be wrong...like to put your money where your mouth is?

And I should add, since I started to drink coffee without milk, it has opened up a whole new area to explore


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah you bought the one for sale then David?

I was considering it, but my wallet said "no way"

While you have it, it'll give me a chance to save the pennies WHEN you move it on! Haha


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

My best tip is to fix ithe HG1 to the worktop in some way. I use a method with string but clamps or bolted options would also work. Makes grinding so much easier.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

String!!?? Pics please


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> String!!?? Pics please


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I own one - there has been discussion on another thread(s) about it - not least when I got help over the central bolt that you can see when you remove the lower funnel (where a funnel wiper might go), which had worked loose and I couldn't understand why I was getting erratic grinds. There is good info on the original HG one site - here although the business has morphed into lynweber.com

You will recall some of the essentials: a couple of drops of water to reduce static (the funnel wiper doesn't work well enough) and I use a whisk to distribute the fines. I stand mine on a plastic mat (the one that IKEA sell as a chopping or pastry board) and I don't mind that it has the potential to move around.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is playtime tomorrow......I am sure it will all come flooding back!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> it is playtime tomorrow......I am sure it will all come flooding back!


Unlike the pour


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

I have one and mine is anchored to the countertop using a Tenura Anti-Slip Mat, shipped from the UK.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Black cord is fixed around two screws hidden behind the worktop trim through a loop to give a simple pulley for tight tension. This holds the front of the HG1 down which is the part that lifts due to the turning force on the handle. A second loop of cord then runs at 90 degrees to this to the right hand side of the vertical support to stop the base creeping out from under the front string which it does do over time. Works well, is easily removable and does not effect either the worktop or HG1.

Must be the sailor in me that thinks anything can be fixed with a good bit of string!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

By the way Patrick I am trying your shaking tip by using the cork coaster as a lid. Initial results are promising so thanks for the advice. I think I need one of those nice shaker units you beat us all to on the for sale forum his week


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I've never owned an electric grinder. I had and sold a Pharos and a Rosco mini. I have the HG One at home, and a Lido E at work.

The one thing I always have to do with the HG One is stir the grinds, otherwise it just doesn't work well. I'm using a Cremina, if that matters. I sometimes muse about replacing the HG One with a flat burr electric grinder, but I like unbreakable things...


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

How long does it take to grind 18g or so for espresso. Is it massive work like using a porlex?


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Mine requires about 22 turns to grind a 16g dose, so really not very long. I find it easy enough, although my wife doesn't always.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have used mine for the first time this morning and had to guess the starting point. Unlike Wintoid, I found 18 gm of dark beans was taking 80 turns..but I am slacking off the coarseness so would expect that drop to about 60


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I have used mine for the first time this morning and had to guess the starting point. Unlike Wintoid, I found 18 gm of dark beans was taking 80 turns..but I am slacking off the coarseness so would expect that drop to about 60


Weird. Mine is a 2014 model with the non-Mazzer TiN burrs. I put about 1-2 kilos a month through it, and have owned it a couple of years so I'd imagine it's "seasoned" whatever that means.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I seem to remember that the MAzzer burrs which mine are, took more turning. That may be waffle of course but perhaps someone else can chip in! I have only put four shots through and I still do not have the grind right. Will have to leave it a few days as I am running out of beans that are ready and have company tomorrow!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

If I recall correctly it took me about 30 turns for 18g of light to medium beans


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

25-30 turns for 18g, though it depends on the bean. Only ever had one bean that was difficult to grind - they were small and lightly roasted (can't remember what they were now). I had no trouble at all with the (superb) June LSOL despite comments that it was hard to grind with porlex etc. I also find the grinder doesn't move around so long as the pads are kept clean. As soon as it moves one time they and the worktop need to be wiped as there will inevitably be coffee dust that sneaks in and then breaks the adherence and it wobbles all over the place. My worktop has a quite shiny finish which helps with that I think.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I had an HG One a while back. I found it a bit tricky to start with (I drink lighter roasts) - it would skip around a bit. But you soon develop a knack for it and before long it's fairly smooth going, not a problem.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

More effort required when grinding lighter roasts.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

30 turns for me for 18g too (non mazzer tin burrs)


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Good to know - always fancied an hg1 but using a porlex is tedious and don't fancy fringing away for minutes for a coffee if I ever get one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is relatively easy actually. Even doing 60 revolutions is just a bit of extra exercise! Can anyone comment on the performance difference between Mazzer and non Mazzer burrs


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I've only had the non mazzer I'm afraid so nothing to compare to.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Will be hard to find someone who has had the different burr sets side by side


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Will be hard to find someone who has had the different burr sets side by side


There was a lot of chat at the time, when there was a choice....just have to find it.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reading up a bit, it basically seems that the Tin burrs were ditched as they were a pain......loads of theories as to why.....so, if I was to consider replacing the burrs presumably I could source some cheaper than $250 plus postage from the States?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why would u wanna replace em and what with . New burrs need seasoning more pain marginal Gain .

You'll get more variance playing with brew ratio than changing one set of conical burrs for another i suspect


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am just thinking out loud......I have no beans ready to grind, another couple of days before I can play with meaning. I remember the original grinders had a choice of 71 or 83 burrs. Everyone said the 71 ground faster than the 83. They ditched the 71's which were the american robur110 volt size. They then offered OEM MAzzer Tin and non Mazzer Tin, then seemed to drop MAzzer in favour of aftermarket, then they have switched back to Mazzer but bead blasted...I want to keep this grinder but I want it working efficiently, and I think it will never do that with Tin burrs. That said, I am exploring and in o hurry to do anything expensive!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would this be the right ones, 71 mm, and will they fit without needing alterations?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Robur-Conical-71-49mm-Food-Friendly-Burrs-70-longer-life-INOX-/222200015649?hash=item33bc272b21:g:BYkAAOSwBPNXSGYN

It is Jens selling them which is good


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone confirm that the 71 mm burrs are interchangeable with the 983 mm burrs with nothing else needed? The early users all seem to say that the 73 mm burrs were the better option.....I know one forum member (think it was Stephen sweeney) bought both sets....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and lastly, can anyone suggest the food safe grease they refer to for servicing purposes?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> and lastly, can anyone suggest the food safe grease they refer to for servicing purposes?


This?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/waterproof-valve-silicone-grease.html

I've used for lubricating parts of my espresso machine which are in contact with water (steam valves, e-61 valves, etc).

Never used in a grinder though. Better check if it is suitable before you do anything.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I use the grease that Riess suggests. Why don't you email Lyn Weber with the burr question?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have emailed HG and got a vague answer back......now that I have the rotation problem sorted, I do not need to go down that line @drude......what grease were you using Pete?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

It was whatever Reiss used to sell before switching to whatever he now sells. It came in a little pot with a Londinium sticker that promptly fell off due to the grease


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.qualitybearingsonline.com/molykote-111-compound-100g-tube/?gclid=CjwKEAjwiYG9BRCkgKG45S323oSJABnykKA3JxHXoilGTyWsKnGCVLyhzBXIGIFn0tFIJ8veyekaBoCSILw_wcB

I have always used the above but not sure if it is food safe


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Super Lube multi-purpose lubricant with syncolon (PTFE)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> ......... That said, I am exploring and in no hurry to do anything expensive!


Are you feeling OK dfk? I am not sure anyone (even you) would swallow that statement!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Molycote 111 is food safe. Not so sure about anything with PTFE in it though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Are you feeling OK dfk? I am not sure anyone (even you) would swallow that statement!!


I know, sometimes my reputation.....all I was looking for was the answer to a problem, and this time, I found that out. Just made my morning cuppa and reduced the grind down to 15 gm....produced a smoother more balanced taste.....interesting


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I use moltcote 111 on the gears.

I've got the Mazzer 83mm Tin burrs, dosing at 14.5g with about 35-40 turns.


----------

